# im about to burn this pos!!!!



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

i had my brute running great yesterday and now its running like crap and my front cylinder is totally dead and its spitting back through the front throttle body. ive checked and its firing and has a new spark plug and a full tank of gas but it constantly misses and it spits back through the front intake i havent miched my valves with a feeler gauge but they dont feel tight as they still have some play in the roker arms when the valves are closed also i can put a gas wrag over the front tb ar spray pb blaster in the front tb and it will run fine? i done planned a ride saturday and came home today to this and im ready to burn it cause i havent een made a ride on it yet!!!! please help me before i go nuts!!!


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Are your front injectors firing, if you can hold a rag over it and it runs fine you might have a fuel delevery issue.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

i pulled both tbs and hooked the fuel line and wires to them and spun it over and they both sprayed but idk if their spraying enough or not i have no clue how much gas they should spray.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

You might want to do a search on the fuel pump threads, there's a flow test in there, when is the last time you changed the sock on the pump.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds like your trottlepositioning sensor might be bad. I bought mine missing and it seemed to be running on one cylinder most of the time. That ended up being the problem.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Eastexasmudder said:


> You might want to do a search on the fuel pump threads, there's a flow test in there, when is the last time you changed the sock on the pump.





Stimpy said:


> Sounds like your trottlepositioning sensor might be bad. I bought mine missing and it seemed to be running on one cylinder most of the time. That ended up being the problem.


 
:agreed: I've been through both of the above mentioned things on my 08...bad TPS, and semi-clogged sock on the bottom of the fuel pump. The socks are inexpensive and not very hard to change out, I've listed the AIRTEX part# many times on here for those...as far the TPS goes, I just saw a thread a couple days ago that somebody carried over here from HighLifter that showed how to build a TPS tester for about $15. I'd definitely start out by doing a flow test and go from there.


----------



## DownSouthBrute (Jan 2, 2012)

dont burn it! jus give it to me


----------



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

i just put a new pump and sock in it friday so i should have good fuel pressure but how do i check my tps sensor? can somebody give me any links?


----------



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

also since the rear cylinder is running fine wouldnt that knock out the fuel pump issue?


----------



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

come on guys i need help the ride is tomorrow and it still wont run right i need some stuff to try anybody know what could be wrong?


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Did you check your tps? What about a clogged injector? I know you just did a bunch of work on the pump, maybe something got into the injectors, just throwing ideas out there. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

how do i check my tps just to be sure? also how can i clean my injector? i think thats the problem cause i can pull the fuel line off the tb assebly and spray carb cleaner in it and blow through it with the airhose and hook the line back up and it will run dang near perfect for just a minute then you nearly have to cut off all the air to the front cylinder to get it to hit a lil bit or choke it completely while driving and itll hit once right when you take your hand off so im pretty sure that my front injector is stopped up or if somebody close to me has one ill drive to meet someone and pay cash for one.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

sounds like fuel issue! front cylinder ant getting enough fuel! check for clogged lines and that may help cuz if u spraying carb cleaner in it adn it runs perfect its a fuel problem. check ya air filter to. suppose to have at leave 7 or 17 psi on fuel pump i think i cant remember what it is.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

43 psi constant on fuel pressure, I've never cleaned an injector or tested a tps before. I'm no help there.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

blownbrute13 said:


> how do i check my tps just to be sure? also how can i clean my injector? i think thats the problem cause i can pull the fuel line off the tb assebly and spray carb cleaner in it and blow through it with the airhose and hook the line back up and it will run dang near perfect for just a minute then you nearly have to cut off all the air to the front cylinder to get it to hit a lil bit or choke it completely while driving and itll hit once right when you take your hand off so im pretty sure that my front injector is stopped up or if somebody close to me has one ill drive to meet someone and pay cash for one.


 just wandering how u doing that while driving do u have the airbox lid of while running and testing it.


----------



## tmcgee09 (Aug 3, 2011)

Did you replace the complete fuel pump assembly or just the pump itself. If you only changed the pump there is an (unservicable) filter in the fuel pressure regulator portion of the assembly. I tried everything when my was doing the same thing yours is. I went in and removed that small metal screen filter in the top piece of the three part pump housing and mine has been running better than ever ever since then. I replaced the pump, the sock, plugs, wires, ignition coils, and the ecu with no success until removing that screen which was completely clogged.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

if its in the injector odds are you will have to replace the injector itself atleast thats the way it is on the vehicles i deal with


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

take the injector out of the rear and put in the front, if it runs fine on the front and bad on the rear then its the injector


----------



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

i replaced the pump itself and put a new sock on it and i removed the "unserviceable" screen. also i have the airbox completely removed right now which i know is messing with my a/f ration bt ive put the airbox and all back on and tried it and it runs the exact same so i shold be able to solve the problem without constantly installing and removing the airbox. and i may swap the injectors around tonight and of that fixes it then ill be ordering me a new injector. should i just replace the ones that acting up or go ahead and swap them both?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

If it does come down to a bad injector, you might take a look at Hunterworks or VFJ...both offer aftermarket injectors for our bikes, all you'd need is a good tune and i'd image you could unleash a little hidden power.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have a complete fi set up laying around if you want to try an swap some stuff around to find your problem, im in perkinston, ms.


----------



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

ok im gonna swap my injectors around today and if that works are there any cross references for injectors that i could get at like autozone or napa? and ill probly jusy buy stock injectors cause im not looking to get a programmer right now id just like to get it rideable since i havent even went on the first ride with the bike yet!!


----------



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

oh and max i just saw your post and if you were closer id drive to your house and buy a few things lol


----------



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

well guys i soaked my bad injector in seafoam and put it back in and it ran great and i was able to make the ride however it started doing it again towrds the end of the ride but this time on both cylinders so i installed an inline fuel filter and soaked both injectors in seafoam overnight one injector seems to have cleared up better than it was but not good enough imo and the other showed no change so im looking for 2 good working injectors if yall have some please shoot me a pm or just post in here thanks in advance


----------

